# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  New Notho species

## TyroneGenade

> It has come to my attention that there is a new species of _Nothobranchius_ that was described quite recently.
> 
> _Nothobranchius hassoni_ Valdesalici & Wildekamp, 2005
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this new species?


Stefano Valdesalici got preserved specimens from the Democratic Rep. of Congo. They look different and Wildekamp also thought so. It seems closely related to _N. brieni_. That is about all we know... I've asked Stefano for a copy of the article.

Regards

----------


## stormhawk

Tyrone, do email me the article if you're able to get it into PDF format. Thanks alot.  :Wink:

----------

